# Tissot's Best



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

I have been a watch junkie for some years but have been collecting in earnest for only a few. I am a particular fan of Tissot and would like to get the opinion of others on a couple of questions.

1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?

2. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its best ever?

3. Is there a particular watch or watch model from Tissot that is considered to be its best currently in production?

Thanks


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Tissot has "Le Locle" series as the most significant watches.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

mparker said:


> I have been a watch junkie for some years but have been collecting in earnest for only a few. I am a particular fan of Tissot and would like to get the opinion of others on a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?
> I guess, laterly, it would be between the Le Locle, PRC200, Seastar 1000, as those have been the most recognisable......not necessarily signature tho?!!
> ...


I too am a fan of Tissot, not that you'd know ;-) so would also be interested to hear what others, inc SeanPiper on the recent and present range, say?!!


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Bearing in mind that I'm no Tissot expert I'll try anyway.

1)Tissots history has several significant "changes of directio" make a signiture watch hard to point out. Since the '50s the most enduring model is the Seastar. One could make a case for the Navigator or World timers as well as Tissot was making attempts at being a "player' in those catagories and they do have a following in the collector market
2)I'd go with the Lemania based chronos.
3)As they wiggle their way into the Swatch hierarchy things are changing.
I'd like think that they are heading back to mechanicals . Now I'd go with the le Locle.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Being a fan of watches and Tissot for only the past 2-3 yrs, I ain't familiar at all on the earlier pieces. I can only comment on the recent models ...

I think its quite difficult to pick the best as it's natural that the more expensive the model the better overall quality it has. 

If I add the price perspective into it, I can see most of them are really really good at their respective price point.

I'm still trying to find another Swiss brand with ETA/Ronda mvmt & Sapphire crystal at the price of a Tissot PR50.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Ivt, JohnnyMonkey, Enoran, and molarface -

In a quick browse through the Tissot site I see that the Le Locle doesn't seem to have a solid gold model. Comparing the Le Locle with the Sculpture series makes me wonder which is the "better". I am supposed to pick up a gold Sculpture Valjoux 7750 Chronograph tomorrow. Without knowing more about the Le Locle chronographs it's hard to judge.

I know nothing about the Lemanias but I'll start looking at them more seriously. Thanks.

Tissot/Omegas are indeed hard to come by in really good condition. I'm always lookiing. I look at the Navigators and Seastars too.

Thanks again and keep the comments coming.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would absolutely love it if Tissot brought back their Heritage line and didn't make it a very "limited edition" affair ... perhaps each model limited to 5000 pieces or so?

I like the Le Locle, Carson and PRS516 models ... some of the Couturier models are alright too.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

mparker said:


> I have been a watch junkie for some years but have been collecting in earnest for only a few. I am a particular fan of Tissot and would like to get the opinion of others on a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?
> 
> ...


From a Tissot Corporate point of view:

*1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?*

T-Touch Expert is our flagship model, and therefore generally the first exposure to the brand for the majority of the general public.

*2. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its best ever?*

This is entirely personal preference, but based on popularity it would be the PRC200 black dial quartz chronograph (T17158652). Outsells everything else by 3:1, and is by far our best selling models ever.

Whether or not it's the "best" depends on your criteria

*3. Is there a particular watch or watch model from Tissot that is considered to be its best currently in production?*

See question 2.


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

im not sure about the intention of the question but 2 and 3 can never be answered in any correct way, now or ever. There are just too many variables.

As to Q1, the Touch line definitively is Tissots sig watch since its intro in 2000 and no doubt will be for a long time to come. A dedicated website is testament alone, but it is unique Tissot innovation at its peak and even though it might not be Tissots best seller it is by far the best known Tissot in the real world. No one would know what a PRC200 is outside watch forums yet many would know of the T Touch.

Sean, im not sure i got this from your answer to number 3 but im sure you would agree sales figures can never be a gauge of a watches' superiority over any other

Cheers


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

brett kenny said:


> Sean, im not sure i got this from your answer to number 3 but im sure you would agree sales figures can never be a gauge of a watches' superiority over any other
> 
> Cheers


I agree entirely (look at Tag Heuer), hence:



> This is entirely personal preference, but based on popularity it would be...


The "best" watch in any aspect is always going to be in the eye of the beholder unless a set criteria is in place. There are many watches we make that I would deem as "better" than the PRC200, but there's no real way to judge.


----------



## Some Time Ago (Aug 21, 2006)

my 2 cents, I do collect Tissot for about 10 years and would like to add some examples from my personal collection

*1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?
*

Since Tissot is in my opinion best know for their inventive models I think their signature watch would be the Idea 2001, produced in the 1970's.










Also impossible to miss is the armadillo chrono with Lemania movement and integrated design bracelet

*2. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its best ever?
*

The best ever would be the Heritage chrono 150 year or the Janeiro, the only 2 chronometer certified chronographs Tissot produced. Since the first one is automatic also, that would be my pick.










Not to mentions the beautifull decoration of the back and the fact it is a limited edition.










*3. Is there a particular watch or watch model from Tissot that is considered to be its best currently in production?
*

I think I need to answer this question in relation to question 1 since the Idea 2001 is not only hard to find it also has a non-relaible movement. I would go for the entire PR516 range. It was produced from eind of the 1950, well into the 1970's. And now it reapears under the name PR516. Same design, only addapted to current fashion needs.

My vintage lemania based PR516 chrono (notice it has a PRS516 strap on it):







and








and the current models:










and http://www.tissot.ch/?mod_collections/action_getsubfamilies/colid_0002/famid_0011/refid_T021_414_26_051_00

You can read more about it here: http://sometimeago.itsens.nl/index.php?page_id=3897&mode=detail&ite_id=793

and here: http://sometimeago.itsens.nl/index.php?page_id=3897&mode=detail&ite_id=794


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Some Time Ago said:


> The best ever would be the Heritage chrono 150 year or the Janeiro, the only 2 chronometer certified chronographs Tissot produced. Since the first one is automatic also, that would be my pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Heritage 150 certainly is a very nice watch......don't see them that often either!!

That PR516 looks in excellent condition, and is on my 'wanted list' when I see a decent one come up.

The nearest I've got at the mo, apart from the PR516 non chrono I've posted up somewhere, is this Seastar, but quite closely related....










Nice collection tho.....we should compare notes sometime ;-)


----------



## Some Time Ago (Aug 21, 2006)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> The Heritage 150 certainly is a very nice watch......don't see them that often either!!
> 
> That PR516 looks in excellent condition, and is on my 'wanted list' when I see a decent one come up.
> 
> ...


You must then be happy to learn that your chrono is listed as part of the PR516 range (and case-wise I must agreeb -) )!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Some Time Ago said:


> You must then be happy to learn that your chrono is listed as part of the PR516 range (and case-wise I must agreeb -) )!!


I've not seen that catalogue piccy before, but the shape of the case is the same on the chrono as on my PR, so guessed they were related, but it's sometimes a bit hard to work out what Tissot were doing, as my PR516 is also signed 'Visodate' and 'Seastar' !!

Think it may have something to do with different markets and which models were popular/sold there?!!

Thanks for the piccy, and love that 3 register chrono :-!


----------



## Alcantara (Jan 9, 2010)

With all due respect, there is one other certified chronometer that Tissot has produced. I actually purchased one of these two months ago, and have gotten more compliments on it than any other watch, and I also own a prc200. I may have a biased opinion but I love this watch. I do like the le locle as well though.

It is the Heritage 2009.









Omega also has a watch coming out this year that I can't help but think is somehow related considering the two companies' history. The museum milestone 1941.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Alcantara said:


> With all due respect, there is one other certified chronometer that Tissot has produced. I actually purchased one of these two months ago, and have gotten more compliments on it than any other watch, and I also own a prc200. I may have a biased opinion but I love this watch. I do like the le locle as well though.
> 
> It is the Heritage 2009.
> 
> ...


Love that Tissot.....not sure I'd like the price tho?!! lol ;-)

The Omega is ok, but the dial and lugs are rather fussy for my taste, and.......are they copying Tissot by launching this type of watch?????


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Look what I have found ... a 1930s Tissot. That probably explained the uncanny similarities









Source; http://watchismo.blogspot.com/2007/10/at-auctions-1930-tissot-1940-rolex-1950.html


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Enoran said:


> Look what I have found ... a 1930s Tissot. That probably explained the uncanny similarities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find that man!! :-!

Tissot are the innovators, and look who copies?? ;-)


----------



## Some Time Ago (Aug 21, 2006)

Enoran said:


> Look what I have found ... a 1930s Tissot. That probably explained the uncanny similarities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the vintage Tissot better then the Omega "rip-off". The swatch-group seems to be messing some models up...:roll:


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

Some further thoughts since my first post.

*1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?*

When these sorts of questions are proposed in almost any collecting endeavor, the common answer is, "it's really up to you" or "it's what ever you think", and that's largely true. Still, I think that for Tissot, there is a watch, even if not well-known, that defines Tissot's identity as a watch maker. It would (might) be a model from way way back or just last year but, it exists.

If I can use a car anology ... I'd submit that BMWs signature car is the M3, arguably the best production car ever made because of it's combination of performance, engineering, luxury, and styling year after year. What most of us probably think of when we think of a BMW would be the more sedate 3-series sedans that seem to be everywhere.

Perhaps a definition of what a signature product is needs to be clear and we could probably generate as many definitions as we could possibly want. I'll propose that the Tissot Signature Watch is a watch that has all the best aspects of the Tissot watchmaking experience. That's considerable considering its founding in 1853 and its long affiliation with Omega. I wish I knew the history of the more enduring Tissot lines better but, I think, the signature watch might rightly be a Le Locle or a Seastar.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I still think its a difficult question to answer. I believe everyone of us have a favorite Tissot model but to call a particular Tissot watch a signature, a model that springs out of everyone' mind when Tissot is mentioned is literally impossible.

In short, whether a Signature model exist? Probably no but a *current flagship*, yes. Like what Sean has mentioned it to be; the T-Touch Expert.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

Enoran said:


> I still think its a difficult question to answer. I believe everyone of us have a favorite Tissot model but to call a particular Tissot watch a signature, a model that springs out of everyone' mind when Tissot is mentioned is literally impossible.
> 
> In short, whether a Signature model exist? Probably no but a *current flagship*, yes. Like what Sean has mentioned it to be; the T-Touch Expert.


I think the flagship for Tissot is indeed, the T-Touch. I also agree that, unlike Omega, Rolex, UN, etc., etc., etc., Tissot does not have a fixed identity in the same way that they do. So maybe there is no "signature" watch. Or ... maybe it actually is the T-touch because of its presence with the public.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

mparker said:


> I think the flagship for Tissot is indeed, the T-Touch. I also agree that, unlike Omega, Rolex, UN, etc., etc., etc., Tissot does not have a fixed identity in the same way that they do. So maybe there is no "signature" watch. Or ... maybe it actually is the T-touch because of its presence with the public.


What would be Omega's fixed identity?


----------



## Alcantara (Jan 9, 2010)

Omega's definitive model? Easily the speedmaster professional. Was a benchmark when the astronauts wore it to the moon during the apollo missions and is still a benchmark today. Easily one of the watches I will continue to lust after, particularly the LE moonlanding watch. People have written books about the speedmaster professional. Just my opinion...


----------



## Some Time Ago (Aug 21, 2006)

I can not fully agree. Since seastar is just an indication of a watertight version, so it is not a line of watches. The LeLocle is. When going through your thought and mix it with my knowledge of their lines I would say the PR516 range is their longest running range (20+years) and now the produce the PRS516 range, styled in the PR516 legacy....so it could be their finest PR516. This would be one of the Lemania based chronos. Their Lemania movement is the same as used in the Speedmaster....their is your link.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Some Time Ago said:


> I can not fully agree. Since seastar is just an indication of a watertight version, so it is not a line of watches. The LeLocle is. When going through your thought and mix it with my knowledge of their lines I would say the PR516 range is their longest running range (20+years) and now the produce the PRS516 range, styled in the PR516 legacy....so it could be their finest PR516. This would be one of the Lemania based chronos. Their Lemania movement is the same as used in the Speedmaster....their is your link.


The Seastar has been going for a long time tho, and altho the name may have originally been to do with it being waterproof, I kind of saw it as being similar to Omegas Seamaster in the day, which to me, is pretty much the same thing, and has also been going a long time, with quite a few different styles!!


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> What would be Omega's fixed identity?


Again, I don't consider myself watch smart, and I suppose the term "fixed identity" for a watch company might be unfair.

When I think of Omega I think of the Seamaster diver. It was my first diver's watch and the only one I wear or have ever worn underwater so, that's Omega's identity to me. I also seem to remember a lot of seamaster advertising compared to other Omega models from that time.

I think Omega's signature watch is the Speedmaster Moonwatch because of the impact its had on watch fans if not the general public.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I just want to express my opinions about the questions that were asked in this thread.

*1. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its signature watch?*

Their signature watch is arguably the T-Touch series, as Sean pointed out earlier.
But I believe the new Tissot Luxury Automatic is their flagship model for their mechanical watches.

*2. Is there a particular watch or watch model (currently in production or not) from Tissot that is considered to be its best ever?
*
Again, like what Sean said earlier, it definitely has to be the PRC200 series.
Every Tissot owner that I know of has at least one variant of the PRC200 model.

*3. Is there a particular watch or watch model from Tissot that is considered to be its best currently in production?*

This is rather subjective. I don't even own this particular model, but based on quality-price-features ratio, the Le Locle has to be the most bang-for-the-buck Tissot model being offered right now IMO.

It has the best balance of style and sportiness, and has a great heritage.


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

Alcantara said:


> With all due respect, there is one other certified chronometer that Tissot has produced. I actually purchased one of these two months ago, and have gotten more compliments on it than any other watch, and I also own a prc200. I may have a biased opinion but I love this watch. I do like the le locle as well though.
> 
> It is the Heritage 2009.
> 
> ...


I am in love, i was looking at the 150th anninversary but now its all about this, does anyone have a model number for it (or preferably the silver version)?....or price range


----------



## crontilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Edit (oh jeeze wrong thread reposted to relevant area)

Hey guys Im currently considering buying my very first tissot and am looking at a T-Race Moto GP and im wondering if this is a fake or not. i have lots of pics from the seller and he swears up and down its not a fake but i dont know.


























































the guy is coming by tomorrow to show me the watch so i can purchase it so time is kinda of the essense, thanks for any help guys


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks ok to me!!! ^^^^^^^


----------



## jaysmith (Apr 9, 2013)

Like many before me, I'm not a Tissot expert. But I've had a Tissot V8 stainless steel white face since 2003 (Tissot's 150th anniversary) and use it as my primary good watch. Its super tough, it's big (yes, I like 'em big), its solid & heavy and its got very good presence. Not that I care, but it does resemble the Rolex Daytona. And its damn reasonably priced.

The V8s are still made but I find the newer current models to be too 'busy'.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd have to say the Lemania 1343 powered Navigator single register is my top Tissot. Here it is with a 1045/5100 376.0822 automatic Speedmaster, both SSIH cousins of course:


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)




----------

